# Getting ifconfig info without screen scraping?



## paulehoffman (Jun 21, 2011)

Greetings again. If I want to find out all the information on an interface that ifconfig would normally give me, but get it for a script, is there any way more elegant that screen scraping? I could not find anything in sysctl, FWIW.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2011)

A shell script or some other language?


----------

